# Hicas=LSD??



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

hey if you have the hicas version of the 240 does that mean you have a LSD stock? thanks for the help.


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

yup. I believe the handling package included HICAS, LSD, and ABS. At least that's what mine's got. :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Rephlex said:


> yup. I believe the handling package included HICAS, LSD, and ABS. At least that's what mine's got. :thumbup:


i thought it was a VLSD


----------



## southjrz240 (Apr 7, 2005)

yes it has VLSD


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

HICAS is not LSD, HICAS is 4 wheel steering. I have looked it up because I know it came on the Handling package of the 240's so I knew it was probably better, and I needed LSD for mine so that I could drift it, but after some research I found that it is 4 wheel steering and not LSD. This is not to say that you don't have LSD or VLSD, but that's not what HICAS is.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

afroeman said:


> HICAS is not LSD, HICAS is 4 wheel steering. I have looked it up because I know it came on the Handling package of the 240's so I knew it was probably better, and I needed LSD for mine so that I could drift it, but after some research I found that it is 4 wheel steering and not LSD. This is not to say that you don't have LSD or VLSD, but that's not what HICAS is.


thats not what the question was though, he was just asking if the hicas model came with an lsd, and it doesnt come with an lsd, it comes with a vlsd, and i wouldnt drift with the hicas because it will interfere with the physics of drifting.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

oh ok, my bad. yeah I know it comes with some kind of Limited-Slip, but I wasn't sure what kind. and I decided to go with an Infiniti LSD instead because the 4 wheel steering would definitely mess up my car's ability to drift properly. sorry about that.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Would it be pretty hard to swap in Hicas in to a car that does not have them?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

powersteering lines, wiring, rear subframe, that's all I can think of. Please add some more if I'm missing something. 


My question is, why would you want to do that?


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

yeah a hicas system would require you to install the entire rearend of a hicas enables car plus a new power steering pump and all the plumbing.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

The hicas give you better handleing right. Well i would like my car to handle really good and i was just looking at the possiablty of doing that.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

240sxs1377 said:


> The hicas give you better handleing right. Well i would like my car to handle really good and i was just looking at the possiablty of doing that.


well, it will make the car handle better on the street, make it turn a bit faster, but it can be scary at highway speeds when you try to change lanes. it really doesnt help with autocross, or drifting, it will just make it easier to turn. the best thing about hicas was the stiffer suspension.


----------

